# Pulpit design help please?



## revwayne (20 Dec 2012)

I am completing the design work for a new pulpit. One of the challenges to contend with is the parament that drapes from atop the slanted book rest down the front of the pulpit: because the parament is silk it tend to slide off the book ledge when the Bible and materials are not holding it in place. I don't want to use hook and loop fasteners. I would rather design a 'clamp-style fixture on the book ledge that would 'gently' hold the parament. I would greatly appreciate your recommendations.


----------



## Jacob (20 Dec 2012)

Velcro? Press studs?


----------



## Gill (20 Dec 2012)

Just pray it stays in place. Have faith  .


----------



## No skills (20 Dec 2012)

If I'm picturing the pulpit properly (??? without pictures) then how about burying a couple of strong magnets in the book ledge and doing the same to a small timber trim piece. This would allow you to drape the fabric item (sorry not up on the correct names) where you want it and then 'clamping' it in place with the trim piece.

Just a thought.


----------



## revwayne (20 Dec 2012)

No skills":3d88krgc said:


> If I'm picturing the pulpit properly (??? without pictures) then how about burying a couple of strong magnets in the book ledge and doing the same to a small timber trim piece. This would allow you to drape the fabric item (sorry not up on the correct names) where you want it and then 'clamping' it in place with the trim piece.
> 
> Just a thought.



That sounds like a workable alternative. It would hold the material without commpressing it and it would be easy to change out. Thank you. I will test 'drive' it and see how it works. I will post a picture of the finished product.


----------



## revwayne (20 Dec 2012)

Jacob":zva2vl1z said:


> Velcro? Press studs?



Forgive me Jacob I'm not certain what 'press studs' are; could you describe them a bit more? Thank you.


----------



## Tom K (20 Dec 2012)

revwayne":2ktabn53 said:


> Jacob":2ktabn53 said:
> 
> 
> > Velcro? Press studs?
> ...



Snap fastener


----------



## bugbear (21 Dec 2012)

revwayne":17i1j4fk said:


> No skills":17i1j4fk said:
> 
> 
> > If I'm picturing the pulpit properly (??? without pictures) then how about burying a couple of strong magnets in the book ledge and doing the same to a small timber trim piece. This would allow you to drape the fabric item (sorry not up on the correct names) where you want it and then 'clamping' it in place with the trim piece.
> ...



You'll definitely need a test drive. Modern rare earth magnets are counter-intuitively strong, and since you express concern about the delicacy of the fabric, you'll want to check your magnets aren't TOO strong.

You could also look into the (much gentler) magnets sold for whiteboards and/or fridges.

BugBear


----------



## revwayne (21 Dec 2012)

The test was interesting...I have an abundant supply of the rare earth magnets in various sizes and the smaller magnets actually held the wood strip tightly against the fabric! Thank you all for your advice and counsel!


----------



## houtslager (25 Dec 2012)

right then , Rev.

where's the pics ?

hope chrimbo went well for you and your flock.

K


----------



## revwayne (26 Dec 2012)

houtslager":pwatggsh said:


> right then , Rev.
> 
> where's the pics ?
> 
> ...



Thank you for the good wishes houtslager. The celebrations did go well. Today I'll be back in the shop and will drag the camera down there for a few shots of the work and then some 'in place' in the chancel. Bear with my rather primitve efforts a bit longer and I'll gladly share them.


----------



## Harbo (26 Dec 2012)

I gave up on it because of all the rubbish being spouted from all sides.
And yes I do not agree with his statements nor his misguided take on history.
But IMHO your comments should be restrained to that topic not carried on elsewhere?


----------

